# Análises climáticas - estatística



## susana.moco (23 Abr 2008 às 11:15)

Olá,

Conhecem algum trabalho que tenha sido realizado no âmbito da climatologia cujo objectivo seja fazer a correlação entre factores do clima e elementos climáticos entre àreas diferenciadas? Para isso tenha sido utilizado algum programa especial do género SPSS?

Obrigada!


----------



## Tiagofsky (27 Abr 2008 às 23:21)

Ola Susana!Sinceramente não te sei responder com certeza a essa pergunta, mas eu já fiz um trabalho do mesmo género para uma cadeira de Poluição Atmosférica...Penso que talvez no IDAD possam ter esse tipo de correlações estudadas, uma vez que eles são dos nossos "vanguardistas" em questões de estudos Ambientais e nas quais necessitam bastante desse tipo de dados...
Não custará tentar...!


----------

